
Best 16 Features of Android 7 Nougat You Should Know - geekonjava
http://geekonjava.blogspot.com/2016/09/best-16-features-of-android-7-nougat.html#.V9KZCv9gpB0.hackernews
======
kup0
I didn't realize drag-and-drop was a thing on Android now. That's pretty
great. I've been considering switching to Android.

Side note: Loading this article required 12.3MB of data. That seems excessive.
That's with uBlock Origin turned on, even.

~~~
gorhill
There 3 gif images in there which represent a total of 9 MB. I suggest you use
the "Block media elements by size" feature in uBO. See:
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/wiki/Per-site-
switches#no-...](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/wiki/Per-site-switches#no-
large-media-elements)

